# Middle names for MOLLY - any ideas?



## Lara310809

NOT using Rose or Mae, as we already used those :)


----------



## JJKCB

thought you liked Darcy?

other classi middle names:

Molly Marie
Molly Lynn
Molly Jane
Molly Ann
Molly Louise


----------



## CloverMouse

I thought Molly Jane when I saw you had a Mae

Molly Elise
Molly Amber


----------



## MrsLemon

Molly Hazel
Molly Eliza
Molly Elizabeth
Molly isla
Molly Elena
Molly Florence

I adore the name Molly <3 and i think it will really make a nice sibling name set for your 3 girls xx


----------



## SweetWitch

I thought Molly Jane too, before seeing any of the replies haha! :D


----------



## Lara310809

Thanks ladies; haha yes we did like Darcy, until scan day came around, then we heard it was a girl, and suddenly it didn't seem right anymore.


----------



## Eleanor ace

Molly Ann
Molly Sophia
Molly Jane
Molly Belle
Molly Beth
Molly Alice


----------



## MUMOF5

Love Molly :flower:

Molly Sofia
Molly Olivia
Molly Anna
Molly Eden
Molly Hope


----------



## miss_kseniya

Molly Louise was the first name that came into my head :D


----------



## Jlh23

Molly Grace
Molly Sophia
Molly Louise
Molly Jane
Molly Faye


----------



## pippi_89

Molly Grace
Molly Louise
Molly Cadence
Molly Willow
Molly Eve


----------



## ilovenames

Of course, it depends on the child's last name. I'm obsessed with the flow of a name, but since you used one-syllable names to demonstrate your point, I will go with the same:

Molly Jane
Molly Belle
Molly Rue (my favorite)
Molly Blair
Molly Rae
Molly Rain
Molly Eve
Molly Grace
Molly Hope
Molly Lane
Molly Love
Molly Shay
Molly Sue
Molly Wren


----------



## ilovenames

One more thing: Someone suggested Molly Willow which I think is just adorable. Willow is my 5-year-old daughter's name, and I think it goes great with Molly, but as I said before, it depends on your child's last name and whether it flows well.


----------



## steph.

I think Molly Anne flows really well.


----------



## bumblebeexo

Molly Louise
Molly Anne
Molly Jade
Molly Marie
Molly Eliza
Molly Alice
Molly Victoria
Molly Lou
Molly Beau
Molly Freya
Molly Arabella


----------



## Lara310809

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## Mummymoo_x

Mollly Anne
Molly May/Mae


----------



## Boo44

Oh someone suggested Molly Belle and I just think that is a perfect name!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Holly :haha:

Just kidding. I like Molly Jane :flower:


----------



## Sunshine.

Molly Sophia
Molly Ava
Molly Lola


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

We had Molly Jade on our list :)


----------



## onetwothreebp

Molly Jane is one of our girl names!


----------



## m.knight

Speaking as a Molly, please don't use that name!!! It's ok when your a child but its such an embarrassing, childish name as an adult!! I absolutely hate it, I just feel like no one takes me seriously because I've got such a young name. And there's nothing you can change it to either, I'm just stuck with Molly!!


----------



## Boo44

Aww I think Molly is a lovely name


----------



## pippi_89

I know a Molly who just calls herself Mol now she is older.


----------



## bananaboat

I'm biased since it's my niece's name, but Molly Elizabeth is lovely!


----------



## Paperhearts

m.knight said:


> Speaking as a Molly, please don't use that name!!! It's ok when your a child but its such an embarrassing, childish name as an adult!! I absolutely hate it, I just feel like no one takes me seriously because I've got such a young name. And there's nothing you can change it to either, I'm just stuck with Molly!!

Really? I know two adult Molly's and they both love their name.


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

I always thought Molly was a nickname for Mary... So if you're worried it won't be sophisticated enough for your child when she grows up, you could name her Mary and call her Molly.

You could have a middle name beginning with L so her two names would seem to "add up" to Molly...

Mary Louise
Mary Lauren
Mary Lee
Mary Lena
Mary Lucy

The reason I suggest it is that we're doing something similar, if we have a girl. We plan on naming her Elizabeth Vega, and then calling her by her initials... which happen to be E.V. or Evie! We figure as she matures she can be Liz or Beth or Liza or Eliza or Elizabeth or whatever she wants to be, if Evie feels to youthful...


----------



## Mummymoo_x

I'm a Molly spelt Mollie...I think it is a cute name but I do feel its a bit young and babyish now I'm older, however I always get compliments from other people..never heard a bad word say about it x


----------



## Rickles

I know a grandmother called Molly and she loves it - I do too but I like Olly for a boy so OH suggested we avoid Molly :) So we have Maddie instead.

Phonetically Molly Ann sounds great! xx


----------

